# Lunging in a Pessoa



## joben (10 October 2007)

My trainer has recommended that I lunge my horse in a Pessoa.  Can anyone explain how this works and what it achieves.  Any advise about how to use it, any pitfalls?  and how much will it cost me to buy?
Thanks


----------



## K27 (10 October 2007)

The Pessoa encourages the horse to engage its hocks and work over the back so that the correct muscles are used and built up - its really simple to use even though at first it looks like a lots of ropes!- a pulley system connects to the bit and clips attach to your lungeing roller/ D ring under the girth.

I think most saddlers will sell them approx 70 to 90 pounds however there are some copies out there which are near enough the same that maybe cheaper!- you could always have a look in the Rideaway/Derby House Catalogues etc.


----------



## wallyevent (10 October 2007)

Some horses seem to react quite badly to them so just be careful if you do use one. My horse, for example, is fine in walk and trot but the second you ask him for canter he turns himself inside out doing handstands to get it off, and this horse NEVER bucks, even in the field!!


----------



## Thistle (10 October 2007)

cheap copies on ebay for about £30.


----------



## flyingfeet (10 October 2007)

Just to add another voice of concern - the pessoa is a fashion

I don't like any gadget that punishes the horse if they trip or stumble and doesn't let them do a downward stretch. 

Many people seem to think this is a miracle cure, but 90% would be better of investing in some decent lessons!


----------



## lilym (10 October 2007)

i like my pessoa (cheapie version) on my new boy, he has just been broken and it is helping him to get the idea of getting his hocks underneath him, however i do only use it for upto 10 mins at a time, as being a youngster any longer would be too intense for his muscle structure, little and often is the rule for this aid......


----------



## the watcher (11 October 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Just to add another voice of concern - the pessoa is a fashion
I don't like any gadget that punishes the horse if they trip or stumble and doesn't let them do a downward stretch. 
Many people seem to think this is a miracle cure, but 90% would be better of investing in some decent lessons! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I take it you don't sell these then 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I do like mine and have found it to very effective with a number of horses as an alternative to ridden work - but mine is always on a low and relatively loose setting to encourage stretching over the back


----------



## mat (11 October 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Just to add another voice of concern - the pessoa is a fashion

I don't like any gadget that punishes the horse if they trip or stumble and doesn't let them do a downward stretch. 

Many people seem to think this is a miracle cure, but 90% would be better of investing in some decent lessons! 

[/ QUOTE ]

If a pessoa is used correctly it does allow the horse to stretch down. It should not be used to force the horse into an outline, but to encourage it. the idea is that if the horse puts its head up then there is extra pressure on the rope around their back legs, and if they have their hocks trailing, it puts some pressure on the mouth. The general effect is that the horse will find a position to work in where the pressure is even in front and behind, which SHOULD be in a nice round almost stretching position. (if it is attached on the low setting)

As for the tripping, If  it is attached how it should be, fairly loosely, then there should be no punishment for the horse tripping, no more than if a rider is on the horses back.

I have found it useful for building up a weak horses back, which found working over its back extremely difficult with a rider on it as it hadn't yet developed the muscle to support the weight of a rider comfortably..

My recommendation would be to only use the pessoa in walk and trot, as it can prevent the canter from going uphill (I have found the higher "canter" setting can make the horse go overbent) and for no more than 20mins at a time, as it is a hard work out for the muscles, even if the horse doesn't appear to sweat.


----------



## Tempi (11 October 2007)

I agree with Mat - when i use the pessoa i use it on a loose setting, between the legs to encourage Archie to stretch long and forwards and to swing over his back.

The problem with pessoa's is that people who have no idea what they are doing use them incorrectly and tie their horses heads in so tight that they are forced into an unnatural outline.  They arent for this, they are to encourage the horse to work loosley and freely over its back and to keep the hindlegs engaged whilst doing so.


----------



## applestroodle (11 October 2007)

Yea I agree it can be a very valuable gadget but like anything in the horsey world as long as it is used properly and in the correct hands!

I got a cheapy copy of eBay and it really helped my horse to work loosely through his back and using his hindquarters.


----------



## flyingfeet (11 October 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I take it you don't sell these then 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I do like mine and have found it to very effective with a number of horses as an alternative to ridden work - but mine is always on a low and relatively loose setting to encourage stretching over the back 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oi cheeky!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Actually I can flog you the Mark Todd version if you really want one (overpriced at around £60 so we don't have it in stock, only to order!)

No I'm chambon / de gogue girl - I prefer the horse to be able to stretch down. Maybe its because I have only seen pessoas done up so tight that the hind leg practically jabs the horse in the mouth every time they take a step. 

Its the same with everything - done in correct hands a useful tool, but when keen amateurs get let loose its a disaster.


----------

